# External Drive for IPad Air 2 16gb



## Mitchie23 (Apr 23, 2019)

hi guys, can you suggest any way of expanding the memory of my IPad? it's only 16 gb.  is there any available external drive for it? thank you!


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 23, 2019)

https://www.macworld.co.uk/feature/iphone/best-external-storage-drives-for-iphone-ipad-3579792/


----------



## Mitchie23 (Apr 24, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> https://www.macworld.co.uk/feature/iphone/best-external-storage-drives-for-iphone-ipad-3579792/


thank you very much for sharing this link


----------



## JovHinner123 (May 9, 2019)

Basically any OTG with lighting connector. From the list on the link above, I prefer SanDisk iXpand it's cheap, easy to bring places and it does the job.


----------

